# Strangest places you delivered to



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I only delivered to prison/detention facility once (for a sheriff guy), every other delivery was to a home address or work place. 

But I am sure some of you delivered food to a strange place. Right ?


----------



## Jbstevens88 (Dec 22, 2016)

Hotel front desk, gas station, basketball court


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

once to a really ugly st behind a shopping mall and after a few min waiting and calling b/f a security person showed up complaining for me to be at the GPS mark instead of going inside and look for her inside the mall. . i say oh yes next time sure bye.


----------



## ZoDaUberBiker (Oct 7, 2017)

A young lady on line for a Concert , thought the order was for a staff member at the venue .. nope she flagged me down calling my name from the line .. lol


----------



## Slyone (Sep 12, 2017)

i deliverd to a coulple of Strip clubs one was to a stripper who had her real name on the order and it said to ask for a stage name at the bar.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Steel fabrication plant with only two workers onsite with high pitched noise, hotels, Best Buy worker, Eats customer who kept saying come to southside of the building when it was actually northside, hotel room with crap all over the floor and the way guy held the door he was probably butt naked. I think I have seen it all.


----------

